# Dependent Military spouse and Divorce



## trying2bstrong (May 14, 2012)

He text me in my 35 wk of pregnancy that he was leaving me and moving overseas without us (myself, our 23 month old and unborn child) which was in April.

He filed for divorce in the state we last was stationed... Abandoned us in another state... Everything I own is overseas (car.. socks.. diplomas.. children's items).. emptied back accounts.

What should I know...??

His leadership is giving me the run around saying I need a court order for support and for my items to be returned. How do I know I have the right attorney??


----------

